# Slingshot of the Month - MAR 2012 - Voting



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Slingshot of the Month - MAR 2012*​
*Who made the best slingshot ?*

Danny0663 - Aluminium Dragon2026.32%Chepo69 - Natural Oak Fork "La Jorobada"1215.79%Rayshot - The Amalgam56.58%Dayhiker - Ash Natural79.21%Flippinout - Antler Hybrid1114.47%Chaneke_Josh - Spring-Shooter00.00%Newconvert - Bamboo Tray Slingshot33.95%Torsten - Burl Block Slingshot1114.47%Chaneke_Josh - "La Chaparrita"00.00%Bob Fionda - The Elf11.32%Kauffmann - Natural Orange Tree33.95%Performance Catapults - SPS OD Green Micarta33.95%


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Voting has begun on what believe is the best slingshot of the month for MAR 2012, based on submissions in FEB 2012 !!!

Check out the nominations HERE

*DO NOT CLICK VIEW RESULTS (NULL VOTE) - you will forfeit your vote!*


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Thinking ..................


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Just voted, can't wait the see the winners


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Go Naturals! lol!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I`m voted too, but a very hard decision it was.....Peace


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

The aluminum is extremely nice. Like anything else, as long as there isn't a seperation between the sponsors (pros) and the amateurs it will be very hard for the amateurs to compete.

RM


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

riverman said:


> The aluminum is extremely nice. Like anything else, as long as there isn't a seperation between the sponsors (pros) and the amateurs it will be very hard for the amateurs to compete.
> 
> RM


Being a sponsor does not necessarily mean you are 'pro'. Take me for example, I was a sponsor long before becoming a mod and would never be so arrogant as to consider myself a pro.

The previous two months 1st place awards went to Chaneke_Josh who is not a sponsor but is very pro indeed!

I see no reason whatsoever to break people up into classes or form separate awards for the purpose of this.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

riverman said:


> The aluminum is extremely nice. Like anything else, as long as there isn't a seperation between the sponsors (pros) and the amateurs it will be very hard for the amateurs to compete.
> 
> RM


All it means is that you donated money to support the (free) forum. danny's 16, and built that aluminum beast with a drill, chisel, hacksaw and a homemade flap sander. not pro, but he should be!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Some of the hobbyists can build slingshots up to the same spec as the pros (pro = a guy who sells his products).


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

riverman said:


> Some of the hobbyists can build slingshots up to the same spec as the pros (pro = a guy who sells his products).


i agree! for example look at me, kidding dont look at me


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Athritic class? **** Dayhiker has that one sewn up. I don't stand a chance. LOL
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ha-ha! Thanks Phil. . . I think.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Voted! Some.talent all round again! Every piece has its own charm..


----------

